# Angeln in Schottland



## simon666 (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo liebe Petrijünger,

die mich mein Sommerurlaub dieses Jahr für2 Wochen nach Schottland verschlägt und ich natürlich auch 1-2 Ruten mitnehmen will, wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand für Schottlanf Tipps geben kann.
In der ersten Woche bin ich im Cairngorms National Park (nähe Aviemore)
und in der zweiten Woche auf der Isle of Skye (nähe Ose)

Was geht hier denn so? Welche Köder, Montage etc.

Danke für eure Tipps

LG


----------



## jkc (12. März 2019)

Moin, ich grabe den Thread hier Mal als ersten Thread mit globaler Überschrift zum Angeln in Schottland wieder aus. Seite 14 im Forum "Angeln in Europa".
Generell scheint es mir hier im Forum kaum was zu Schottland zu geben? Auch unsere Suche nach Unterkunft / Boot / Angelgelegenheit im Netz war zäh, obwohl ich schon den Eindruck habe, dass Angeln dort größer ist als z.B. in GER. So steht es jedenfalls in jeder Touristeninformation, spiegelt sich dann in der Suche nach Angeboten nicht wirklich wieder...
Um so erfreulicher, dass wir inzwischen doch eine Tour zusammen bekommen haben. Im Juni geht es für 2 Wochen in erster Linie zum Hechtfischen an den Loch Awe.
Gibt's jemanden der schon Mal dort war? Sucheinträge zu dem See sind überschaubar.
Auch andere Schottlandreisende dürfen sich gerne hier melden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Lajos1 (13. März 2019)

Hallo jkc,

nachdem du noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen hast schreibe ich mal kurz was. Meine Erfahrungen sind allerdings schon fast 40 Jahre her. Auf Hecht habe ich dort allerdings nicht gefischt , Lachse und hauptsächlich Forellen waren meine Zielfische. Die Regeln sind mitunter kompliziert und manchmal auch verwirrend, unbedingt die Vorschriften genau durchlesen und noch genauer beachten. Dazu sind sehr gute Englisch-Kenntnisse notwendig. Heute würde ich das nicht mehr so gut hinbekommen.
Am Sonntag war (ob es jetzt auch noch so ist, weiss ich nicht) das Angeln verboten und man brauchte zur normalen Lizenz auch noch so eine Art staatlichen Schein, zumindest für Lachs und Forelle. Da war sowieso nur die Fliege erlaubt. Die Preise für die Lizenzen hielten sich, die Forellen betreffend, in einem vertretbaren Rahmen, zumindest deutlich günstiger als in England selbst. Ansonsten; sehr schöne Landschaften, man braucht nur etwas Glück mit dem Wetter.
Wie schon erwähnt, zu Hecht in Schottland kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, ausser, dass es welche gibt.

Petri Heil

PS, wenn ihr Nessie sehen wollt, eine Flasche Schottischen Whisky besorgen, sich abends am Loch Ness hinsetzen und die Flasche leeren (pro Mann eine Flasche) - Nessie kommt - oder auch nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jkc (14. März 2019)

Moin, danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich versuche den Thread hier ne Weile hoch zu halten in der Hoffnung, dass sich doch noch jemand erfahrenes meldet.

Mit den Regelungen ist es wirklich etwas kurios. Nicht nur, dass es unterschiedliche Regeln bei unterschiedlichen Quellen gibt, manche Regeln an sich wirken ziemlich abstrus. Hechtfischen ist sonntags für uns erlaubt, ob das Verbot der Forellenfischerei noch Gültigkeit besitzt ist mir unklar, aber für uns wohl auch nicht wirklich von Belang. Ich baue aktuell darauf, dass unser Boostverleih, der uns auch die Erlaubniskarten verkauft kompetent genug ist uns alle Fragen auszuräumen. Vor allem was man entnehmen darf ist mir unklar, Ferox, Lachs und vermtl. Hecht müssen komplett zurück gesetzt werden (wobei ich beim Hecht auch schon 1 Fisch / Tag zum eigenen Verzehr gelesen habe). Bzgl. Browntrout gibts angaben von mehren Fischen pro Kopf am Tag , teils Angabe eines Entnahmefensters bis hin zum Entnameverbot wenn ich die zum Gamefish zähle. Barsch ist wohl kein Gamefish, nech. Wirklich klar ist es nur bei den Regenbogenforellen, die müssen alle raus.
Kosten für die Erlaubnis sind überschaubar, kommt uns 28GBP die Wochenkarte. Kein Schnäppchen, aber auch nicht wirklich teuer.
Was neben dem Sonntagsangelverboot auch für uns Deutsche mindestens ungewohnt ist: Es müssen Rutenhalter, optische oder akustische Bissazeiger verwendet werden und die drei Ruten dürfen maximal 3m auseinander stehen. Astgabeln oder die Ruten auf den Boden legen sind ausdrücklich verboten.

Der Awe ist in der NavionicsWebAPP erfasst. Wir haben den der Karte nach interessanteren Nordteil des Sees in Reichweite.
Wohnen werden wir hier: http://www.loch-awe.co.uk/ in fußläufiger Entfernung zum Bootsverleih Loch Awe Boats:
https://www.tripadvisor.de/Attracti..._Boats-Dalmally_Argyll_and_Bute_Scotland.html
https://www.facebook.com/Loch-Awe-Boats-459263780918106/
Wir haben uns das Soft-Top-Boot reservieren lassen.

Anreisen werden wir mit eigenem PKW und Fähre Zeebrügge - Hull.
Brexitmäßig wäre es mir am liebsten wenn die heute alles auf Ende Juni, auf ein Datum nach unserer Rückkehr vertagen.

Soweit erstmal, Grüße JK


----------



## MikeHawk (14. März 2019)

Interessante Sache. Schottland und Irland stehen für mich die nächsten 3 Jahre auch auf der Liste, daher hoffe ich hier dann einen Bericht zu lesen


----------



## jkc (14. März 2019)

Jo, so ist der Plan, fängt ja oben im Prinzip schon an.
Man darf sowas ja fast nicht schreiben, aber meine Hoffnung bzgl. des Brexit scheint sich zu erfüllen. - "Klopf auf Holz"


----------



## jkc (25. März 2019)

Moin, hier Mal ne Meldung vom Auswärtigen Amt zum Reisen nach GB:
https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/de/...tannien-node/grossbritanniensicherheit/206408

Findet sich in der Presse kaum wieder, dort wird teils über eine Visumpflicht spekuliert. Schlechte Recherche oder Panikmache?

Grüße JK


----------



## MikeHawk (25. März 2019)

Gut zu wissen, danke für die Info.

Und nix wird so heiss gegessen...bla...


----------



## jkc (24. Juni 2019)

Moin.

Heute zurück gekommen. War ein mega Urlaub. Landschaftlich absolut traumhaft, gefiel mir sogar noch besser als mein so geliebtes Südschweden, aber ich fang mal vorne an.

Was wir bei unserer Planung nicht wirklich auf dem Schirm hatten war, dass unserer Abfahrtstag direkt vor das Pfingstwochende fiel. Machte die Fahrtzeitplanung bis zur Fähre natürlich besonders einfach. Mit etwas Pech kann man an einem solchen Tag ja auch gerne mal 2 Stunden im Stau stehen ohne überhaubt nennenswert vorwärts zu kommen. Zudem verspätete sich mein Mitfahrer um etwa 1 Stunde, so hatten wir nach allem Gerödel dann auf etwa 3 Stunden Fahrzeit bis zum Fährhafen in Zeebrügge noch zusätzliche 30 Minuten Puffer. Ich habe es gehasst, dass wir uns für eine gebuchte Fährfahrt entschieden haben; zum Kotzen mit Termindruck loszufahren. Genau deswegen ziehe ich es vor nach Schweden über die Brücken zu fahren.
Wir mögen viel Glück gehabt haben, kamen aber 10 Minuten vorm letzten Checkin rechtzeitig an. Trotzdem kam ich noch nicht in den Urlaubsmodus. Für die Nacht der Überfahrt war Windstärke 8 bis 9 angesagt und bei meiner letzten Fährfahrt wurde mir unter Deck schon bei mäßigem Seegang etwas schwofelig, natürlich hatte ich mir auch nix an Reisemitteln besorgt, mein Plan war es  im Fall der Fälle wie ein Mann unter zu gehen. Es schaukelte auch echt ordentlich, so gegen 3 oder 4 Uhr wurden wir beide wach davon, aber meinem Körper wars zum Glück egal. Ankunft in Hull und die anschließende Fahrt bis zum Loch Awe verliefen annähernd planmäßig. Linksverkehr ging voll klar, fiel mir sogar fast einfacher als die Umgewöhnung zurück auf den Rechtsverkehr.

Wir fuhren direkt beim Bootsverleih vorbei, wir hatten zwar ein Boot reserviert, allerdings nur telefonisch ohne Buchungsbestätigung und Anzahlung. Dort angekommen waren wir zufrieden. Der Betreiber erinnerte sich an unsere Buchung und war super hilfsbereit und sympathisch und das Boot sagte uns zu. Zudem erfuhren wir, dass es hettechnisch gut laufen sollte, einige Tage zuvor sei ein 15kg Fisch gefagen worden.
Die in nur etwa 300m Enfernung gelegene Unterkunft machte ebemfalls einen guten Eindruck. Wir hatten ursprünglich für 3 Leute geplant, leider musste 1er jedoch kurzfristig abspringen und so residierten wir geradezu dekadent: Zu zweit in einer Wohnung mit Platz für bis zu 5 Personen inklusive Turm mit Seeblick.












Angeltechnisch war unser Plan überwiegend schleppend auf Hecht zu fischen. Wir hatten allerdings auch leichteres Gerät für Forellen und Barsch dabei, zumindest das nötigste. Im Eingangsbereich unserer Unterkunft war die schottische Rekord-Feroxtrout ausgestellt die 2002 im Awe gefangen wurde, echt unvorstellbar beeindruckendes Vieh, aber ernsthafte Chacen eine Ferox zu erwischen räumte ich uns nicht ein und hatte demnach auch nicht vor es darauf zu probieren. Selbst jetzt checke ich immer noch nicht, ob es "nur" riesige Browntrouts oder tatsächlich Fische einer eigenen Art sind. Die Schotten vor Ort sprachen von Browntrouts.
Wir starteten schleppend den See zu erkunden und suchten zunächst das Freiwasser ab, später probierten wie es auch in Tiefen wo wir über Grund fischen konnten und auch ufernah in den uns von Einheimischen empfohlenen Bereichen. Um es kurz zu machen: Es funktionierte überhaubt nicht. Wir rissen jede Menge Kilometer und Stunden runter, suchten alle Wasserschichten zwischen 0 und 10m mit allen erdenklichen Ködern ab, aber in den gesamten zwei Wochen fingen wir nur einen einzigen Schlepphecht von um die 70cm. Wir bekamen auch kaum Fische aufs Echolot, die sehr wenigen mutmaßlichen Hecht-Sicheln die wir zu Gesicht bekamen standen bei etwa 10m, allerdings nur in Bereichen mit Wassertiefen flacher 20m. Einen Tag hatten wir mehrere Echos zwischen 35 und 50m Tiefe ansonsten war im Freiwassser echt nix zu sehen, ausser die Sprungschicht zwischen 15 und 25m. Futterfische hielten sich überwiegend zwischen 0 und 5m Wassertiefe auf, aber auch nur dort, wo der Grund nicht übertrieben weit entfernt war.
Uferlinie abschleppen war etwas tricky, da der Grund auch gerne mal von bis zu 30m Wassertiefe innerhalb von wenigen Metern auf teils unter 1,5m Wassertiefe anstieg. Die kontinuirlich mitlaufende Erstellung einer Tiefenkarte war da Gold wert um Untiefen umschiffen zu können.

Schneidertage waren trotz fehlendem Erfolg beim Schleppen selten. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere haben wir mit der Spinnrute vom Boot werfend immer irgendetwas gefangen. Mittlere Barsche gab es fast überall um 4 bis 6 Meter Wassertiefe; Deren beliebteste Beute schienen etwa 10cm große Neunaugen gewese zu sein, jedenfalls spuckten viele Fische diese ins Boot. Einen Tag hatten wir das Glück steigende Forellen in der Nähe einer Insel zu entdecken und auch gleich eine zu erwischen, auch mit kleinen Ködern schleppend ließen sich Forellen fangen. Fenstermaß für Forellen liegt bei 25 bis 36cm und wir ließen es uns nicht nehmen 3 dieser Köstlichkeiten zu entnehmen. Größte Forelle hatte 41cm, ist jetzt nicht so, dass es super einfach war Forellen zu fangen, aber so wirklich viel Zeit haben wir für die Trutten nicht geopfert.





Auffällig fand ich die verhältnismäßig hohe Anzahl an Beifanghechten bis 83cm selbst auf die kleinsten Köder. Wir haben konsequent alles an Stahl gefischt was ich auch unbedingt empfehlen würde. Bezeichnender Weise ließen sich die Pikies in den selben Bereichen beim fischen mit Ködern über 10cm nicht ans Band bringen.
Grundsätzlich waren mir die Awe-Hechte suspekt. Nach etwa einer Woche Sucherei fanden wir eine kleine, flache abgeschlossene Bucht. Es schien so als würden wir mit unseren Kunstködern sich dort im Schwarm sonnende, größere Weißfische aufzuscheuchen als wir mit dem Fischen begannen. Es stellte sich jedoch heraus, dass das keine Weißfische sondern alles Hechte waren.
Fische unterschiedlicher Größe standen auf engstem Raum zusammen und schienen sich wirklich regelrecht im Schwarm zu bewegen, ein Eindruck der sich am letzten Angeltag erhärten sollte. Ich behaupte in der glasklaren Bucht gab es kein Futter für die Hechte, was mir ein Einheimischer nachher auch bestätigte. Auf Kunstköder reagierten die Fische schlecht, trotzdem konnten wir hier mehre Fische bis Mitte 90cm fangen, es trieben sich aber auch deutlich größere Fische dort rum. Eine Präferenz für bestimmte Farb-, Bewegungsmuster oder Ködergrößen ergab sich nicht. Quasi alles konnte Fisch bringen, wenn man nur ausdauernd genug damit Fischte. An anderen Tagen erschien die Bucht annähernd fischleer.

Wettertechnisch war´s echt so eine Sache.
Ich habe gefühlt etwa die Hälfte des Urlaubs meine Winterjacke getragen. Tage an denen es gar nicht regnete gab es nur sehr wenige. Wind war einiger Maßen ok. Ausfalltage wegen zu starkem Wind hatten wir 2, einmal sind wir vom Ufer Deadbaiten gegangen, einmal habe wir uns Kilchurn Castle und St. Conan´s Church angeschaut, beides direkt am See gelegen. An der Stelle vielleicht ein Hinweis auf die unzähligen Bereiche im denen man mit unserer Erlaubnis nicht vom Ufer angeln durfte. Es gab zwar eine Karte dazu, aber die war nicht immer einfach zu lesen. Sich am See umzuschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, noch nie habe ich in so geiler Kulisse geangelt. Bei bis zu Windstäke 4 wurde es zwar schon mal ungemütlich aber wir sind ganz gut zurecht gekommen. Zum einen konnten wir uns meist irgendwie in Windschatten begeben, zum anderen unterstelle ich mal, dass das Boot welches uns zu Verfügung stand dank höherem Freibord, gerade am Bug, Seetauglicher war als die häufig in Schweden anzutreffenden Mietboote auch wenn man mit den angehängten 5PS keine großen Sprünge machen kann.

An der Stelle schließe ich ersmal mit paar Bildern ab. Den Rest schreibe ich dann später.


St. Conan´s Church:





Kilchurn Castle:





Fraoch's Eilean:





Unser Boot:





Ohne das Softtop wäre es echt scheiße geworden. Trotz Undichtigkeiten unbezahlbar das Dingen. Leider sind wir Ködermäßig etwas eskaliert wie wir erfuhren, dass wir nur zu zweit reisen. Die Tasche am Ufer enthält nur Köder...und mein Kumpel hatte nochmal das gleiche noch oder schon im Boot. Zum Werfen wäre es mit drei Leuten wahrscheinlich sehr, sehr eng geworden, zu zweit kamen wir gut zurecht. Zwei Scotty Rutenhalter waren vormontiert.
Schwimmwesten (mutmaßlich keine ohnmachtssicheren) waren im Verleih zahlreich vorhanden, wir haben aber unsere eigenen genutzt.

Deadbaiten in einer der Buchten:




Drei (Hecht-)Ruten pro Angler sind erlaubt, Rutenhalter und Bissanzeiger sind vorgeschrieben. Griffe der äußeren beiden Ruten dürfen nicht weiter als 3m auseinander stehen.


Grüße JK


----------



## MikeHawk (24. Juni 2019)

Vielen dank für den tollen Bericht 

Die Hechte in Schweden waren dieses Jahr allerdings auch nicht so recht zu durchschauen, es zeichnete sich kein Muster ab. Wir finden in 20cm tiefe vorm Schilf. In 8 Meter tiefe beim Schleppen oder in 5 Meter tiefe in der stärksten Strömung.

Hattet ihr beim Deadbaiten denn Erfolg?

Ich hab jede Nacht 2 Ruten mit Köfi ausgelegt und diese am Steg festgebunden, in den ganzen 2 Wochen hing nur einmal ein dicker Aal dran.

LG
Alex


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Juni 2019)

Toller Bericht! Ich war vor ein paar Jahren in den Schottischen Highlands. Wunderschöne Landschaft, wilde Bachforellen und deftiges Essen. Wettertechnisch hatten wir auch im Sommer: Regen, Sturm, Kaltfronten, Hitze und wechselhaftes Wetter - an einem Tag.


----------



## jkc (27. Juni 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hattet ihr beim Deadbaiten denn Erfolg?
> 
> ...



Jo, hatten wir.
Allerdings nicht an dem Tag der oben beschrieben ist, sondern an unserem letzten Angeltag. Wir machten qausi die Gegenprobe zum Kunstköderfischen in der Bucht mit den Hechten. Am Vorabend hatte ich einen guten Fisch von geschätzt etwa 1,1m in der Bucht gesehen; Kunstködern verweigerten sie sich aber beharlich, nur mit extra viel Ausdauer gelang es an dem Tag einen Fisch zu fangen. Am nächsten Tag fing mein Kumpel dort gleich zu Beginn einen 90er auf Köfi, dann passierte mehrere Stunden nichts mehr und dann konnte man regelrecht verfolgen wie ein Schwarm Hechte durchzog. Es gab mehrere Bisse hintereinander weg und wir konnten den Trupp sehen als sie sich in einem Moment erschrocken haben; Dabei sprang auch der für mich größte Hecht des Urlaubs mit raus.






Bei 94cm ne richtige Maschine. Übrigens auf ne Güster, die ich schon den vorigen Deadbaittag etwa 6 Stunden gefischt und wieder eingefroren hatte.
Hechte müssen am Loch Awe ausnahmslos zurückgesetzt werden.






Leider mussten wir dann abbrechen obwohl es zu der Zeit richtig zur Sache ging.

Bisschen was zu jammern gab´s aber auch.
In Schottland gibt es kein Pfand auf Getränkeverpackungen was sich leider auch in den entlegensten Ecken bemerkbar macht. Neben Dosen und Flaschen die mutmaßlich von Anglern entsorgt wurden sammelten wir auch deren Köderfischverpackungen und gefühlt mehrere 100m Angelschnur ein. Das ganze gipfelte darin, dass wir eine vom Eigentümer "vergessene" Reuse bargen worin nen ordentlicher Klumpen Fischpampe vor sich hin weste.

Die Rückfahrt zur Fähre traten wir mit deutlich mehr Puffer an, als auf der Hinfahrt.
Schnell merkten wir, dass wir deutlich zu früh dran gewesen wären, weswegen wir uns entschieden einen Abstecher zum Fishingmegastore in Glasgow zu machen. Das "mega" trifft es da ziemlich. Umfassendes Programm zum Salzwasser-, Raubfisch-, Karpfenangeln und Fliegenfischen / Forellenangeln sowie ne große Menge an Kleidung; Fast alle Abteilungen für sich genommen größer als die meißten Läden hier. Wir schauten uns etwa 1 Stunde um und es wunderte mich regelrecht, dass wir zu zweit "nur" 65 Pfund dort ließen und nicht einen einzigen Köder kauften.

Fähr- und Rückfahrt liefen gut vom 20°c Temperaturshock mal abgesehen.

Ich hoffe, dass wir die Tour nochmal wiederholen und das in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft.

Grüße JK


----------



## MikeHawk (27. Juni 2019)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, nachdem ich fast mein ganzes Leben lang Ansitzer war und erst die letzten 5-6 Jahre aktiv Spinnfischen betrieben habe, hab ich wieder richtig Lust bekommen vermehrt mit Köfi zu angeln.

Das liest sich ja fast als hätten die Hechte sich das benehmen der Forellen angeeignet.

Sehr schöner Fisch! Petri!


----------

